# Areas to avoid in the Paphos region.



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

Without wishing to upset anyone, are there any areas that should be avoided in Paphos and its villages. Reasons being..eg.. council tip, football stadium, construction sites, or any other reasons.

I would like facts rather than opinions if at all possible.

Many thanks 

H


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Without wishing to upset anyone, are there any areas that should be avoided in Paphos and its villages. Reasons being..eg.. council tip, football stadium, construction sites, or any other reasons.
> 
> ...


Ayia Marinouda is where the big tip is. There is a terrible smell in some parts when the wind blows in certain directions.
The football stadium is near Debenhams.
Construction sites are pretty well all over the place so you would need to find out for yourself if there is one near any property you are interested in.

Veronica


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Veronica, 

Thanks as usual for the input, but given the lack of new posts in this thread can I then deduce that all areas of Paphos and the outlying villages are good places to live?.




Veronica said:


> Ayia Marinouda is where the big tip is. There is a terrible smell in some parts when the wind blows in certain directions.
> The football stadium is near Debenhams.
> Construction sites are pretty well all over the place so you would need to find out for yourself if there is one near any property you are interested in.
> 
> Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Veronica,
> 
> Thanks as usual for the input, but given the lack of new posts in this thread can I then deduce that all areas of Paphos and the outlying villages are good places to live?.


One of the problems with answering a question such as yours is it is a matter of taste as to which area is a good one to live.
For example there are many people who think Peyia wonderful but you couldnt pay me to live there.
What is it that makes a place a good one to live in from your point of view?
Do you want good night life close by?
Do you want somewhere quiet?
Do you want to live among lots of other ex-pats or among Cypriots?

For me the villages on the eastern side of Paphos are the best places to live as they are still more tradtional than places such as Peyia, chloraka, 
Also villages such as Konia where I live and anavargos are very close to town only 5 minutes from the coast and 15 minutes from the airport so this area suits us very well as we work and are in out of town a lot, but for anyone who is retired maybe places such as Peyia and other villages on that side of Paphos are better.
So you see it is all very subjective. What suits one dosnt suit all.

Veronica


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> One of the problems with answering a question such as yours is it is a matter of taste as to which area is a good one to live.
> For example there are many people who think Peyia wonderful but you couldnt pay me to live there.
> What is it that makes a place a good one to live in from your point of view?
> Do you want good night life close by?
> ...


Hello.
After following this forum for several weeks could I ask,with this, my first post why you consider Peyia so awful?.I'm considering a move to Cyprus,I'm a 58yo male, early retired, through ill health, and have never even been to Cyprus.I've been reading pages and pages of previous posts trying to get a feel for an area to look at to eventually buy, and thought that the Peyia area might be a nice area.Is it because it's full of British ex pats?
regards 
Blackie


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Veronica,

Good point, we want a quiet life, not great lovers of crowds/ busy areas, do not want to live in an expat gated compound /community. 

Regards to nightlife, I always thought discos (and yes I am old enough to remember them being called that! ) were noisy even when I was 18, so no, there is not a rquirement for night life apart from say the local taverna or bar.
Visited Peyia a couple of years ago, not what we want really.....

I wait with baited breath!

H 


QUOTE=Veronica;183735]One of the problems with answering a question such as yours is it is a matter of taste as to which area is a good one to live.
For example there are many people who think Peyia wonderful but you couldnt pay me to live there.
What is it that makes a place a good one to live in from your point of view?
Do you want good night life close by?
Do you want somewhere quiet?
Do you want to live among lots of other ex-pats or among Cypriots?

For me the villages on the eastern side of Paphos are the best places to live as they are still more tradtional than places such as Peyia, chloraka, 
Also villages such as Konia where I live and anavargos are very close to town only 5 minutes from the coast and 15 minutes from the airport so this area suits us very well as we work and are in out of town a lot, but for anyone who is retired maybe places such as Peyia and other villages on that side of Paphos are better.
So you see it is all very subjective. What suits one dosnt suit all.

Veronica[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Blackie said:


> Hello.
> After following this forum for several weeks could I ask,with this, my first post why you consider Peyia so awful?.I'm considering a move to Cyprus,I'm a 58yo male, early retired, through ill health, and have never even been to Cyprus.I've been reading pages and pages of previous posts trying to get a feel for an area to look at to eventually buy, and thought that the Peyia area might be a nice area.Is it because it's full of British ex pats?
> regards
> Blackie


Peyia is overdeveloped in the extreme. It used to be a lovely little village but it is now full of empty apartment buidlings.
Many people who bought nice villas in Peyia 10 years ago are now surrounded by huge concrete monstrosities which have blocked their views and are deperately trying to sell them to escape.
If you can find something on the edges of Peyia it isnt so bd, in fact there are some nice areas, but on the whole Peyia is no longer the place to be. Property prices are falling there while still going up in others areas.
I am sure there will be some people who will try to shoot me down and say that Peyia is wonderful, but to my mind there are far nicer places.
It'a all a matter of personal taste I suppose.
Veronica


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

Property prices falling, blocked views, desperately trying to escape?? 

Is this based on fact or as you say 'personal taste'? Nowhere is like it used to be, certainly Cyprus as a whole. I live in Peyia, have fantastic views (cannot be spoilt), yes I have my house for sale but I'm not desperate to get out and will in fact relocate around this area when I sell. I have a mix of nationalities around me. Yes there is a certain amount of building going on here but no more nor less than Chlorakas, Tala etc. given size relativity. However, we do have a good network of tavernas, shops, schools, doctors etc.

Anyone considering a move to this area should really take a look for themselves and see if it ticks all the boxes, listen to the pros and cons of everyone that has an opinion but bear in mind a lot of the cons opinions have no experience of living here.....and then make your own mind up.

Just my opinion of course.

AR


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

come over for a long vist, take time look at areas see what is right for you, 
We are all used to diffarent ways of living, Depends on your needs,
the sun is much the same over all cyprus .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annie-rose said:


> Property prices falling, blocked views, desperately trying to escape??
> 
> Is this based on fact or as you say 'personal taste'? Nowhere is like it used to be, certainly Cyprus as a whole. I live in Peyia, have fantastic views (cannot be spoilt), yes I have my house for sale but I'm not desperate to get out and will in fact relocate around this area when I sell. I have a mix of nationalities around me. Yes there is a certain amount of building going on here but no more nor less than Chlorakas, Tala etc. given size relativity. However, we do have a good network of tavernas, shops, schools, doctors etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

Without sounding flippant I am amazed that being in the 'property' business you are willing to consider turning away properties in Peyia (or anywhere else for that matter) when there is every possibility that you could make a very decent commission if sold. You would have nothing to lose.

There are lots of new, empty apartment blocks all over the Paphos region, house prices have dropped all over Cyprus, not just Peyia......we are in a recession. That is the FACT.

AR


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annie-rose said:


> Without sounding flippant I am amazed that being in the 'property' business you are willing to consider turning away properties in Peyia (or anywhere else for that matter) when there is every possibility that you could make a very decent commission if sold. You would have nothing to lose.
> 
> There are lots of new, empty apartment blocks all over the Paphos region, house prices have dropped all over Cyprus, not just Peyia......we are in a recession. That is the FACT.
> 
> AR



Yes we are in a recession and the only properties that are selling are those that are heavily discounted or those which are a little bit different to all the square concrete boxes. Apartments are not selling unless they are very cheap.
As for turning away properties we have not turned any away yet but are not falling over ourselves to take on any in Peyia as we already have so many on our books.
As for commission, unlike the big agents we do not charge big commissions. It is the greedy big agents who commanded huge commission that drove up the prices of properties to the point where many people now cannot sell because they paid too much in the first place.

But lets not fall out over over a difference of opinion Annie, you are happy living where you do and it sounds as though you were lucky enough to find a place where you cannot end up losing your view.
As I have already said, what suits one will not suit everyone. We all have different wants and needs and different tastes.

Veronica


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Did not want to start arguments with this thread, just trying to get some background info for research!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Did not want to start arguments with this thread, just trying to get some background info for research!


No problems sunbeam, as you can see it really is very much a matter of preference, only you can decide which area is best for you and to do that you need to come over and look for yourself.
All we can do is give our opinions and people can have very different views.

Veronica


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread.
H



Veronica said:


> No problems sunbeam, as you can see it really is very much a matter of preference, only you can decide which area is best for you and to do that you need to come over and look for yourself.
> All we can do is give our opinions and people can have very different views.
> 
> Veronica


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica, sorry if it comes across as if I am arguing against you (typed postings don't always translate well and sometimes come across a bit blunt I suppose). I fully understand what you are trying to say and yes you are correct everyone is different, thank goodness;-) 

AR


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annie-rose said:


> Veronica, sorry if it comes across as if I am arguing against you (typed postings don't always translate well and sometimes come across a bit blunt I suppose). I fully understand what you are trying to say and yes you are correct everyone is different, thank goodness;-)
> 
> AR


Crikey wouldnt the world be a boring place if we all liked the same things and had the same opinions about everything. 
All the fun would go out of life because we would have no one to argue with (in a friendly way of course)


I just had a depressing thought. Imagine X-factor with Simon and Louie agreeing with each about everything. How boring would that be?
HeHe.


----------



## annie-rose (Jun 23, 2009)

Now stop! I have a thing for Simon Cowell, especially when he gets angry with Louie. I must be at a funny age!

AR


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annie-rose said:


> Now stop! I have a thing for Simon Cowell, especially when he gets angry with Louie. I must be at a funny age!
> 
> AR


Well we agree on something then annie because I certainly wouldnt kick Simon out of my bed


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

While out in Cyprus recently someone told us Konia was the most expensive & desirable place to buy property in the Paphos area. So, we drove to Konia with baited breath, wondering why, and left, well, still wondering why. It's pleasant but so are many other places. We couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Any ideas why it holds so much kudos?

L


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> While out in Cyprus recently someone told us Konia was the most expensive & desirable place to buy property in the Paphos area. So, we drove to Konia with baited breath, wondering why, and left, well, still wondering why. It's pleasant but so are many other places. We couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Any ideas why it holds so much kudos?
> 
> L


Hiya,
Konia is considered by Cypriots to be desirable because it is close to paphos, the hospital, the motorway etc while still being out of town.
We like it here in Konia because although there are quite a few British people here it is still mainly Cypriot and therefore feels less like little Britain.
For us it is very convenient as we are in and out of town a lot when we are working with clients and we dont have too far to drive.
As for being the most expensive I dont think that is quite true. Yes it more expensive than some areas which are less desirable for one reason for another but it is certainly not the most expensive by a long way.

Veronica


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

*ayia marinouda*



Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Without wishing to upset anyone, are there any areas that should be avoided in Paphos and its villages. Reasons being..eg.. council tip, football stadium, construction sites, or any other reasons.
> 
> ...


Hi sunbeam,
i know veronica has her views but i live in ayia marinouda and have never smelt anything or heard anything from the football stadium and i also do alot of work in peyia and everybody is really nice and its a good place to meet fellow expats instead of cutting your self off in some random cypriot village
hope this helps
leigh1980


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

HI all 
I have to agree with all comments I first looked at peyia 15 years ago and loved it .
I went to live there 6 years ago and hated it .But for my own reasons. It is growing to quick and a lot of villas are loosing views . (My best comparison to the uk would be Milton keynes without the islands)
But i have a lot o friends who live in peyia and they would not move anywere else in paphos.
I have worked all over cyprus and My favorite location is pissuri in the village. But even there they are building at an enormouse rate.
Konia is a suburb of paphos town and as we know local people who want to live near the town but not in it always pay premium. whilst i was in cyprus i rented 2 houses out in the konia area and they went to expats for a very good rent. Again because the location is good . it may not be the most beutiful village but it is a typical growing cyprus village.
My suggestion is the ame as every one else go there take a short term lease and have a close look around as nobody else can say what your mind thinks is best.
Hope you enjoy cyprus.
After my five years in cyprus I,m happy to be back in the UK and have no plans of returning to cyprus. Whilst there i worked with english and cypriots alike . 
colin


----------



## Geavrc (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Without wishing to upset anyone, are there any areas that should be avoided in Paphos and its villages. Reasons being..eg.. council tip, football stadium, construction sites, or any other reasons.
> 
> ...


Have not had any bad experience ever and have not heard of any bad experience if somebody else. I travel(ed) through all villages many times both on the east and the north side of Paphos including the very remote road along and on the beach up north from the sea caves/Coral Bay. Although it is very quiet and you can feel very alone or lonely nothing strange ever happened. 

What is the background of your question? 
G


----------

